# طلب ترانيم جديدة مؤلفة لكورال اعدادى



## MINA133 (13 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة ممكن أطلب طلب ؟؟؟
بصوا من الآخر:99:
أنا خادم بخدم في الكنيسة عندي سن اعدادي
وفوجئت السنة دي انهم أشركوني في خدمة الكورالات
وبقيت مسئول عن الكورال بتاع اعدادي
في طلب
أنا محتاج ترانيم جديدة
يكون متئلفة طازة:a63:
ومنزاتش في أي شرايط
يعني من الآخر 
لو حد هنا في المنتدى ليه في التأليف 
يبقى كتر ألف خيره
:ura1:
معلش هبقى تقلت عليه



ملحوظة : 
حقوق الترنيمة هتبقى محفوظة للمؤلف :ab4:


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*مينا اهلا بيك وسطينا فى المنتدى .... بس انا عايزه اعرف انت ليه اول ماتنزل خدمة كورال كده عايز ترانيم جديده طازة ايه المشكله فى ترانيم الشرايط ........  ...  ربنا معاك و صلى من اجلى كتتتتتير  ............  .​*


----------



## MINA133 (14 يناير 2009)

شكراً على مرورك
الفكرة كلها ان أنا أساساً معرفش أي حاجة عن خدمة الكورالات
وصوتي شبه صوت الأخت جملات كوفته ولا عمري عرفت أقول ترنيمة

بس في حاجة
أنا نزلت الكورال مخصوص عشان الاستعداد لمسابقات مهرجان الكرازة
ولازم المسابقة تكون كل الرتانيم اللي فيها جديدة مش بتاعت حد تاني
لأن في تقييم على التلحين والموسيقى والكلمات
أكيد سمعتي عن المهرجان ؟؟؟ :t9:

عموما هو ده اللي خلاني أطلب ترنيم جديدة
وآسف لو كنت طلبت لب غريب:smi411:


----------



## hokka_2020 (14 يناير 2009)

هو مهرجان الكرازة مش شرط كل الترانيم جديدة ممكن واحدة جديدة وكمان لازم تكون مجهز حاجة تراث وكمان التراث ميبقاش لصوليست لازم كورال مع صوليست ف التراث 

اما لو هتعمل كنتاتا يبقى لازم الترانيم كلها جديدة ومرتبطة بموضوع واحد وطبعا مع الالقاء  
فده هيتحدد على حسب نوع اشتراكك ف المهرجان 
انت هتشترك كورال ولا كنتاتا ولا اوبريت ولا ايه بالظبط ؟
بس لو كورال عادى مش لازم كله جديد ممكن واحدة اتنين ولالالالالالازم يكون ف العرض تراث 
اما كنتاتا فده زى ماقولتلك 
ولو اوبريت اكيد لازم معاه تمثيل 
بس فقولنا انت نوع اشتراكك ايه و الترانيم عن ايه 
وعلى فكرة لازم تكون وقفة قدام الكورال معينة وخلى بالك من ايدك مع التمبو بتاع الترنيمة عشان محدش يعلق عن قيادتك للكورال 
وللمعلومة الكورال عليه درجات ف التحكيم اكتر من الصوليست 
فخلى بالك اوووى لاننا ياما بنشوف ف المسابقات 
واى استفسار انا تحت امرك ف اى حاجة 
ربنا معاكم وانشاء الله تجيبوا مركز حلو ​


----------



## amad_almalk (14 يناير 2009)

يا جماعه ممكن اطلب منك ترنيمه الغالي​


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*و على فكرة لو انت عايز ترانيم جديده علشان المهرجان المفروض انها تكون على نفس موضوع و شعار المهرجان مش اى ترانيم جديده و خلاص .........و ربنا معاك و يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## MINA133 (14 يناير 2009)

واضح ان انتوا فاهمين في الموضوع كيويس
بس أنا فعلاً معرفش أي حاة عن الكورالات ( من الآخر بطيخة )
ومعرفش ايه السبب اللي خلاهم ينزلوني في الكورالات
بس أنا حاسس ان ربنا ليه حكمة في كدة
على الأقل اني أتكلم معاكم في النتدى 

بس كسؤال ؟؟
يعني ايه كانتاتا ؟؟
:11azy:
:t9:
أنا حاسس ان ثقافتي طلعت محدودة أوي :hlp:

عمتاً شكرا على المرور 
ولما أحدد النقط دي مع المسئول اللي معايا ( بيني وبينكم لما أفهمها الأول )
هدخل وأطلب وأنا قلبي جامد أوي      

:99::fun_lol::big35:


----------



## cobcob (14 يناير 2009)

*بص يا مينا
اللى انا اعرفه بالنسبة لمرحلة ثانوى
ان كان فى كورال مستوى اول
وده مش بيشترط ان يكون فى اى ترنيمة مؤلفة 
يعنى ممكن تكون كلها ترانيم معروفة
والمستوى التانى بيشترط ان يكون الترانيم كلها مؤلفة

بس فى المستويين لازم تقدم ترنيمة تراث ولحن كنسى من المقرر للمرحلة 
ألحان المستوى الأول لعرض كورال مستوى أول
وألحان مستوى تانى لعرض كورال مستوى تانى

أهم حاجة يا مينا انك تراجع الشروط والقوانين واستمارة التقييم فى كتاب المهرجان
ممكن يكون صوتك مش حلو زى ما بتقول
لكن القيادة والادارة ليها دور مهم وعشان تنجح فى ده لازم تكون ملم بكل تفاصيل الموضوع
ربنا معاك فى خدمتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*مينا نصيحه منى اعرف يعنى ايه كورال الاول و يعنى ايه قيادة كورال قبل ماتدور على المهرجان لان بجد خدمة الكورال مش سهله زى ما كل الناس فكره انها مجرد ترانيم و بس ....... على العموم حاول تفهم من حد عنده خبره شويه فى المجال ده و احنا كلنا موجودين لو محتاج اى حاجه و بالممارسه فى الكوراال هاتتعلم اكتر  ........ ربنا معاك و يمد ايده و يبارك *​


----------



## MINA133 (14 يناير 2009)

1- شكراً على الاهتمام
2- بعيد عن الكورال كنشاط روحي ، في مسئولين عن الكورال بتاع اعدادي عندي فب الكنيسة وهما ناس بتفهم في الكورال
 لكن أنا مسئوليتي أبقى الميدر بتاعه من حيث مسابقات المهرجان 
معلش ان كنت وصلت لكم ان أنا المسئول الفني ( ولو كنت أنا يبقى الكورال راح في داهية  )
3- لكن كان كل الهدف من أنا أمسك الكورال كمهرجان 
ان أنا كنت السنة اللي فاتت مسئول عام المهرجان في خدمة اعدادي
والسنة دي أنا مشغول 
فقالوا نربطه بحاجة لا يضيع 
بس
فا أنا نفسي ان الكورال ده يتخدم صح السنة دي
روحياً -- فنياً -- حتى في المهرجان


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 يناير 2009)

بص يا مينا انا هحكيلك حدوتة المهرجان دى من جميع النواحى  
اول حاجة بالنسبة للقائد  ف قيدته قبل العرض 
لازم تخلى بالط من طبقة الكورال وتشوف لو حد الطبقة مش قادر يقولها لو عالية عليه بلاش يقولها 
وبالنسبة لترتيب الكورال لازم ف الاول الالتو والتينور  عشان ده الصوت الحنين  الخفيف ده شوية 
اما بعد كده الصبرانوا لان صوته قوى ولازم يكون بعيد شوية صغير من المايك عشان قوته متقلب للضد مع المايك وتبقى شبه الصوت منشذ او فيه حد صوته ظاهر 
ولازم الترانيم اللى تختارها تبقى ماشية مع امكانيات اللى معاك كصوت 
وياريت بلاش عرب ف الكورال 
اما ف اخر حاجة ف وقفة الكورال فبيبقى الباس وده الصوت اللى طبقته غليظة شوية وده ترتيب البنات     
ولو فيه ولاد فصوتهم لازم يكون باس ككورال وده طبعا بالتدريب 
وياريت ممكن تجيب عازف يدربهم بالاورج وده يبقى احسن 
وفيه حاجة ف الكورال اسمها سكند انك ممكن تلعب بالترنيمة بسكندات اللى هى ( الكورال مثلا بيقول عادى وكام بنت طالعة بطبقة عالية وفيه كذا حاجة ممكن تعمل بيها سكند فممكن تسمع ترانيم وتاخد بالك من السكندات اللى فيها ) وده طبعا هيتوقف ع اللى معاك ف الكورالات 

اما بالنسبة للصوليست حاول تخلى الصوليست يدى كام عربة كده وتحاول تخليه يحس العربة لان طبعا اللى ف اعداى بيبقى معظمهم مش ف الموضوع ده اوى وياريت تختار الصوليس قبل العرض بفترة كويسة بحيث ان الصوليس يقدر يتدرب ع الترنيمة كويس ويتمكن منها 
وبالنسبة للجان التحكيم لو حد صوليست بيقول ترنيمة فيه حكام بيحبوا العرب وفيه حكام بيحبوا الاحساس الحنين المستقيم فحاول تسأل عن لجنة التحكيم اللى هتحكم اهو تاخد فكرة عن طبعهم  وده طبعا بيفيد الصوليست انه ياخد شهادة تقدير 

اما بالنسبة للكنتاتا انا كنت قلتلك ان ده شكل من اشكال الترانيم شبه الاوبريت بس بيختلف ف الاتى 
1- الترانيم كلها جديدة ومرتبطة بموضوع واحد ومبيخرجش عنه ولو بحاجة صغير ممكن تتكلم عن الخطية والانسان معاها او تتكلم عن الكنيسة او اى حاجة بس موضوع واحد والترانيم بتتكلم عن الموضوع ده ولازم كله يكون جديد 
2- يكون مع الترانيم القاءات تتقال وطبعا مفيش تمثيل 

وبالنسبالك انت كقائد واقف بتقود الكورال لازم كله يكون باصص عليك ومنتبه ليك عشان محدش يسرح وانت حاول تكون ايدك اللى بتقود الكورال ماشية مع الميوزيك وتمبو الترنيمة عشان محدش ينتقدك 
وياريت تهتم بالكورال اوى لانه عليه درجات كبيرة جدا ورده تهتم بالصوليست عادى

ولو هتشترك ككورال لالالالالالالالازم تراث ده عليه درجات كويسة اوى و
ولو عرفت تحط حاجة لغة عربية ولو هما ساعدوك يبقى مية مية بس طبعا هتركز على مخارج الالفاظ 
اه صحيح
والعزف الايف عليه برده درجات لو جبت عازف معاك هيرفعلك الدرجات 
بس نصيحة لو جبته ومشتغلش ف العرض اوى ممكن يوقعك شوية 
بالذات ف اللحن ممكن يكون على عود ودف او كمان   واختار عازف حلو عشان يعجب اللجنة

الصراحة مش قادرةة افتكر حاجة تانى ممكن اقولها 
بس بجد بجد بجد لو احتاجت اى استفسار ف اى حاجة انا تحت امرك ف اى حاجة  ​


----------



## cobcob (15 يناير 2009)

*بص يا مينا 
بعد النصايح دى كلها
لو مشفتكش فى التصفيات النهائية 
يبى انت بقى قائد أى كلام
هههههههههههههههه
ده هزار يا باشا 
هوكا وأنوش عاملين معاك أحلى واجب ربنا يخليهم لينا
أهم حاجة طالما انت اللى ماسك التنسيق
تبقى عارف كل شرط فى الكتاب الخاص بالمرحلة
فى حاجة كمان
النطق فى اللحن القبطى مهم جدا وأعتقد انه يفل ان اللحن مايكونش فيه صولو

ربنا معاك ويعوضك عن كل خدمة بتعملها​*


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2009)

*مش عارفه بصراحه يا مينا بعد شرح هوكا و كلام مشرفتنا عايز ايه تانى ...... انا لو منك اطلع على العرض الصبح على طول ههههههههههههه .......... ربنا معاك و لو محتاج اى حاجه فى اى وقت احنا كلنا موجودين و نصيحه منى حمل شعار المهرجان بتاع 2009 و اسمعه و اعرف موضوع السنه دى و حاول تدور على حد عندك فى الكنيسة بيكتب و ابعت لى الكلمات و انا عليا التلحين بس ياريت تراعى انك بتكتب لسن اعدادى يعنى لازم فكرة الترنيمة و كلامها مناسب للسن .......... ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك.*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يناير 2009)

مينا انا بنعمة المسيح هقدر اكتبلك كل الترانيم اللي انت عايزها واساعدك كمان بس معلش ابعتلي في رساله خاصه موضوع الترانيم اللي بالضبط انت عايزها وربنا يساعدك


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 يناير 2009)

ايه يا كوب كوب ويا انوش 
كلام ايه اللى انا قلته 
انا مكتبتتش حاجة اوى للدرجة 
 عموما انا شاكرة لمحبتكم الجميلة دى 
اما بالنسبة للشعار فكرتونى
خلوا بالكو من اللحن كويس يا جماعة وانتوا بتحفظوا الناس لانه اما بيتقال فى شوية تركات كده صغيورة 
فخلوا بالكوا بجد لانى ساعتها طلع عنينا واحنا بنسجله 
ارجوكم ركزوا فيه اوى اوى 
عشان الشعار ده من الواضح انه ليه قيمة ف الكرازة 
ووالدليل انهم بيقفوا اثناء ادائه :smile02


وانا شاكرة لمحبتكم ومنحرمش من محبتكم ليا   ​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

*امال لو عرفتو ان كوبكوب  تبع لجنة تحكيم مهرجان الكرازة هتعملو ايه *
*ههههههههههههههههه *
















































































































*بس بتحكم قبطى مش كورال *
*محدش يضرب *​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 يناير 2009)

بجد طب جميل جدا
كوب كوب 
خليكى حنينة الله يخليكى 
متقسيش قلبك علينا  
ده احنا غلابة   :94:​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

> بجد طب جميل جدا
> كوب كوب
> خليكى حنينة الله يخليكى
> متقسيش قلبك علينا
> ده احنا غلابة :94:


*انسى *
*متعرفش اخوها فى لجنة التحكيم*​​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *انسى *
> *متعرفش اخوها فى لجنة التحكيم*​​



اخوها مش اختها 

عموما احنا عارفين انها طيبة وقلبها حنين ​


----------



## MINA133 (16 يناير 2009)

بأمانة انتوا باين عليكوا مجموعة زي العسل 
وبعد الكلام ده كلوا أكيد هيعملولي مهرجان ليا لوحدي
بجد شكراً ( بس مش أوي يعني)

بس أنا زعلان أنا اكتشفت ان أنا بطيخة :heat:خالص في الكورال
شكلي لسة هقرى كتيييييييير أوي
بس بجد شكلها بركة كبيرة أوي 
عمتاً شكراً يا anosh ويا cobcob ويا hokka و osei_no  و أبانوب 
بجد انتوا عسل
أنا مش فارقة معايا الكورال دلوقتي 
اللي فارق معايا أوي 
احساسي بالاهتمام

بس محدش يزعل مني لما أخود الكرازة منه
:59:


----------



## MINA133 (16 يناير 2009)

الحقيقة يا أبانوب انتى باين عليك ناوي تساعدني
بس في مشكلة
أنا مش عارف أبعتلك رسالة خاصة


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 يناير 2009)

ولا بطيخة ولا حاجة 
احنا اخدنا بركة كبيرة 
لو اى استفسار تانى 
المنتدى كله تحت امرك​


----------



## anosh (16 يناير 2009)

*مينا انت مش هاتقدر تبعت رساله خاصه لحد لان مشاركاتك قليله ​*


----------



## cobcob (16 يناير 2009)

*ابه ده ؟؟؟
انتو قلتو كل الكلام ده امتى ؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههه

يا هوكا انتى أختى حبيبتى 
وأكيد طبعا معرفش أخويا لكن  أعرف أختى الجميلة 
بس أنا بتاعت قبطى بس صدقينى
بس بابقى هامووووووت فى التصفيات النهائية وأتفرج على الكورالات ومش بلحق​*


----------



## مجدي يعقوب (23 مايو 2009)

*الواضح انك مش لوحدك يا مينا اللي اتعلمت كتير لأني فعلا استفدت كتير من كل اللي اتقال هنا
ربنا يبارككم ويثمر خدمتكم*[/:big29:SIZE]


----------



## ابو المجد (20 يونيو 2010)

انا مجدي مولف ترانيم وتحت امر الكنيسه وامرك بس انا بكتب بس مش بلحن وعلي فكره انا فرحت خالص اني الاخت انجي هنكون معانا ربنا يوفقق ولو عايز مني اي خدمه عن التسجيل والاستديو فانا تحت امرك وياريت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]لما الالبوم يخلص تسمعيني ياخت انجي[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابو المجد (20 يونيو 2010)

ردو عليا وحاولو تعرفوني ايه موضوع الترانيم او بيتكلم عن ايه


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يونيو 2010)

*شوف دول يا مينا لو ينفعو*

***   الراعي الحزين   ***


*** بنت السعادة ***



​ * ** بنت النار **


**  حصريًا  **  سلسلة كتابات +(  ألم عالم  )+  **


**وقولى رأيك*


*
ربنا معاك*


*+++*​
 ​


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*ياجماعه الموضوع قديم جدااااااااااااااااااا
 ده من السنه اللى فاتت
 رجاء النظر على تاريخ الموضوع قبل المشاركه فيه 
 ربناااااا يبارك الجميع​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)




----------



## maikel201144 (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا بقويك ويباركك بنعمتة عليك


----------

